# Bodorová - Lingua Angelorum



## SilviaM (Jan 1, 2021)

Does anyone know the composition by the Czech composer Sylvie Bodorová: "Lingua Angelorum"? It is exclusively on Idagio; some parts can be found on YouTube, too, but no release on CD. The songs of this cycle are in different languages, and the lyrics nowhere to be found, apart from "Il mio martir" and "O Ewigkeit", which were once set to music by Monteverdi and Bach. The music and the singing are hauntingly beautiful, it's really deplorable not to understand most of the meaning.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SilviaM said:


> Does anyone know the composition by the Czech composer Sylvie Bodorová: "Lingua Angelorum"? It is exclusively on Idagio; some parts can be found on YouTube, too, but no release on CD. The songs of this cycle are in different languages, and the lyrics nowhere to be found, apart from "Il mio martir" and "O Ewigkeit", which were once set to music by Monteverdi and Bach. The music and the singing are hauntingly beautiful, it's really deplorable not to understand most of the meaning.


I presume you did the google work yourself?
If so, I don't thin anyone can help.


----------

